# sga2 equipment



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Gear*
Panasonic PT-AE4000 projector
Onkyo TX-NR3007 receiver
Onkyo DX-C390 CD player
Panasonic DMP-BD55 BluRay player

*7.2 Speakers*
Klipsch RF-3 II fronts
Klipsch RC-52 center
Klipsch RS-42 surrounds & rear surrounds
Dual SVS PC12+ subwoofers

*Wiring*
Belden 1694a for subs, CATV, line level audio
Belden 5000UE for speakers
BJC Belden Series-1 HDMI
Cat6 for everything else


----------

